# Atima Brake Setup on b13????



## baddisintegra (Aug 17, 2003)

Just wondering if a 93-97 or any altima brake setup or the whole changeover to get the 4x114 bolt pattern can be done.....i think the altima SE came with rear discs but not to sure....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

baddisintegra said:


> Just wondering if a 93-97 or any altima brake setup or the whole changeover to get the 4x114 bolt pattern can be done.....i think the altima SE came with rear discs but not to sure....


A better choice would be the larger NX2000 brakes (AD22VF Calipers)... it's a common bigger option for the B13 and B14 Sentra.

Lots of threads here on them.. search AD22VF 


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b12_brakes/

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march01/index.shtml


----------



## BaDDiS B13 SE R (May 16, 2004)

yeah i know of the nx brake setup.....was juss thinkin about the altima because if i did that then the 17" spec v's would look really nice on my white b13!!!! try and kill 2 birds with 1 stone!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

wouldnt work.. youd have to change you lug pattern to put on spec V wheels ...


i have often wondered my self if the b15 brakes would fit b13's


but mikes right.. its much cheaper to do the nx brake swap.


----------

